# Kondolenzbuch DAV



## Blauzahn (9. März 2013)




----------



## Allrounder27 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Das wars für den Angelsport. Nun haben wir in Deutschland noch ein paar Jahre hardcore Kochtopfangeln und in wenigen Jahren wird es dann ganz verboten.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Darf man die Traueranzeige kopieren????


|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Darf man die Traueranzeige kopieren????
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Natürlich #h

Edit: Ne Quellenangabe wäre nett -> http://www.muldenfischer.de


----------



## ...andreas.b... (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


>


Kann man nicht irgendwie ein Online-Kondolenzbuch einrichten?


----------



## gründler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Neuen trööt aufmachen = Kondolenzbuch DAV..oder so ähnlich.

Ich werd mir meinen Paß einrahmen und an die Wand ins Angelzimmer hängen.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

> Kann man nicht irgendwie ein Online-Kondolenzbuch einrichten?



Hiermit geschehen, die entsprechenden Beiträge hier reinkopiert.

----------------------------------------------


*
R.i.P.*

Die organsierten Angler wolltens leider so........


----------



## gründler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=r05Pcqlq9mE&feature=player_embedded

@Admins,Kann man das auch hier als Video einfügen,also hier angucken??? Weiß nicht wie das geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

VDSF/DAFV/DAV-Copyright - Den Teufel werd ich das erlauben.....
Verlinken.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Ich als gebürtiger DAV Bürger verewige mich hier auch.

Nach dem guten Mikulin ging es nur noch den Bach runter......verf.....e Sch...e !!!|gr:


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Wie zu erwarten war, hat man die einmalige Chance, dem Angeln und den Anglern in Deutschland den Stellenwert zu geben, den sich alle verdient haben, nicht nur verpasst sondern mit Nachdruck mit Füßen ge- bzw. zertreten.

Aber jetzt haben wir endlich nur noch einen Bundesverband und damit nur noch eine Quelle für Murks und Unfug. Das erleichtert allen die Arbeit, die darüber berichten wollen...:m


----------



## Dok (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

R.i.p.


----------



## Tricast (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Wir trauern um den einzigen deutschen Anglerverband und wünschen den Hinterbliebenen die Stärke und den Mut den Verlust zu ertragen. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz Hölblinger


----------



## Mr Fangnix (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

R.I.P DAV :,( verdammte sche**e


----------



## daci7 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Da kommt man aus dem Urlaub wieder und dann so ne Schei*e...
Wetter in D fürn A*sch, Dortmund verliert auf Schalke und der Thread setzt allem die Krone auf.
Na Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

März 1962 bis März 2013
Ick hab wenigstens noch meen fuffzigstet Mitgliedsjahr feiern können. 


http://www.gif-paradies.de/gifs/tiere/geier/geier_0001.gif

(kein einstellen frermder Bilder, nur verlinken, edit by Thomas9904]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Mit dem zu Ende gegangenen Leben des DAV ist es wie mit einem Theaterstück,es kommt nicht darauf an, wie lang es war,
sondern wie bunt....erinnert euch immer gern daran zurück,denn jetzt droht 
tristes Grau...


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

R.I.P.?

Nö!!!
Die Erinnerung bleibt und wird als gutes Gespenst über dem kommenden Wachen!
Ihr werdet an den Prinzipien des DAV gemessen! Auch wenn ihr vielleicht denkt, sie heute zu Grabe getragen zu haben.

Gruß A.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wetter in D fürn A*sch, Dortmund verliert auf Schalke und der Thread setzt allem die Krone auf.
> Na Prost Mahlzeit.




Du hast aber vergessen, das Beste zu erwähnen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsy3i18O1jc


Sorry fürs OT- der musste sein!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

>



Nicht vergessen sollte man bei der Trauer über das Hinscheiden des DAV  - der ja eh nur noch eine seelenlose Hülle war - auch das Gedenken an so ehrenvolle Männer wie den ehemaligen DAV-Präsidenten Bernd Mikulin oder den Geschäftsführer Michael Winkel, die wirklich noch das Wohl der Angler im Blick hatten.

Solche Leute hätten den DAV weiter stark gemacht und nicht so einfach hergeschenkt....


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Das Gedenken an ihn http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=46, wie seine Gedanken
waren bei Erstellung der Grafik nicht unerheblicher Bestandteil.

Trotzdem hat er es leider versäumt, einen würdigen Nachfolger heranzuziehen
und so mußte kommen, was nun Realität ist.


----------



## ha.jo (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem hatte ich als Niedersachse ja ein Abo auf den Depp der Nation, aber seit Kurzem kann ich den Kopf aufrecht tragen und sagen: " Ich nicht! "
> 
> In diesem Sinne RIP Angelsport
> Ralf



 Kleiner Einwand.
  Wer bescheinigt Euch dieses Abo?
  Der Angler in der Mehrheit bestimmt nicht.
  Ich trage meinen Kopf auch nach der heutigen Entscheidung aufrecht.
  War vor dem Ergebnis so und wird sich danach nicht ändern.
  Alles eine Frage der inneren Einstellung und Motivation.
  Bist Du jetzt der bessere Angler mit Weitsicht?
  Warum sollte ich den Kopf hängen lassen, aufgeben oder mit tiefer Mütze im Gesicht durch die Gegend schleichen?
  Ich sehe keinen Grund.
  Wer den Kopf hängen lässt, hatte und hat eh verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das Gedenken an ihn http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=46, wie seine Gedanken
> waren bei Erstellung der Grafik nicht unerheblicher Bestandteil.
> 
> Trotzdem hat er es leider versäumt, einen würdigen Nachfolger heranzuziehen
> und so mußte kommen, was nun Realität ist.



Ja.
Es sind immer die Falschen, die zu früh gehen müssen.
Leider..........
Traurig....


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Wenige haben gekämpft. Die Masse bekommt, was sie verdient.

Nach der Pleite sollte wir die Türen offen lassen.


----------



## buttweisser (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Die Funktionäre des zu Grabe getragen DAV sind nichts anderes als willenlose Marionetten. Ich bin seit 1976 Mitglied im DAV. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich jemals nach meiner Meinung zur sogenannten Fusion gefragt wurde. Das ist Basisdemokratie Made in Westdeutschland. Das wars für mich als organisierter Angler. Der neue Verband interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## günni 123 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

:c Ich sehe es sehr kritisch wenn das man alles gut geht #d


----------



## fredolf (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo
Auch von mir ein herzlichen Beileid zum Verlust des eigenständigem Angler-Verbandes namens "DAV".
Hatte was damals: 
-Selbstbestimmung, 
-eigene Gewässer wo jeder DAV-er, egal wo, angeln konnte,
-Gelder, die fürs Angeln und die Angler ausgegeben wurde,
-Funktionäre mit Eiern
- ...

ich hab keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

klar, bei einer Beerdigung darf man zurückschauen.
Es ist auch guter Brauch den der nicht mehr ist, zu loben !
Insofern mag das Kondolenzbuch ja sinnvoll sein.
Aber was hilft es ???


----------



## Wizard2 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Tja, was soll man sagen außer das es sehr sehr schade ist, das es nun keinen verband mehr für angler mit gibt.|gr:

Kann man nicht einen neuen gründen, wieder einen für nicht gegen die angler?


----------



## siloaffe (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Mann kann es drehen und wenden wie mann will, trittste aus kannste nix mitbestimmen, biste dabei spielste Goldesel für die Spackos anner Spitze. 
Wir können uns dumm und dusselig schreiben (auch wenn ich bei euerm klugschei$$er Geschreibsel net mit hallten kann), aber der einfache Angler ist und bleibt der Gekniffene da er nur angeln und keine Politik machen will!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: 

Zitat FREIWILD: 

*
"Das ist das Land der Vollidioten" *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## kumpelhunter (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Schade!


----------



## FishHunterBLN (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

R.i.p :-(


----------



## BeatleB84 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

:cRuhe in Frieden:c


----------



## hipocampus (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Mein ehrliches Beileid allen Anhängern, ich habe zwar schon vor Jahren das Handtuch geschmissen wegen all der Bürokratie und Ignoranz einiger Mitglieder, aber es musste wohl so kommen. Es wird ja amtlich immer noch vom "Beitrittsgebiet" gesprochen, es macht mich alles nur noch sooooooo wütend, Schei..........!


----------



## Pinn (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Wenn der DAV eines natürlichen Todes gestorben wäre, hätte ich mich in die Kondolenzliste eingetragen. Aber er lebt vielleicht weiter als eine Art Zombie im DAFV. Schaun wir mal wie es weiter geht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Esox60 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Mit dem DAV geht auch  wieder ein Stück meiner Kindheit dahin.

Die lustigen kleinen grünen gummierten Mitgliedsausweise,
die Trinkwasserbelehrung und der Erhalt meiner ersten Raubfischmarke werden mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben.

LG Frank


----------



## Riesenangler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

In tiefer Trauer nehme auch ich abschied von dir meinem DAV. Unsere Freundschaft währte zwar nur 11 Jahre aber die Zeit mit dir war schön. Ob ich es mir auch in zukunft noch leisten kann oder will Organisiert zu Angeln weiss ich noch nicht . Ruhe in Frieden. Und mögen die Wassergeister mit euch sein.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Das ist ein Kondolenzthread zum baldigen Ableben des DAV durch Suizid  - zum Diskutieren gibts genügend andere Threads hier im Forum..

Bitte beachten.
Danke.


----------



## aallui (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Und ich hatte gehoffte, dass ich auch noch eines Tages die Goldene Ehrennadel für fünfizigjährige Vereinsmitgliedschaft bekomme.
Nun sind es leider nur 32 Jahre geworden.
Meinen kleinen grünen Ausweis mit Spendenmarken werde ich trotzdem immer in Ehren halten.

Da gehst Du nun hin, armer DAV.


----------



## HaiKeule (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Besser wird es wohl nicht.
Aber die Erinnerungen kann uns keiner nehmen!
Anangeln, Fischerfest oder Fahrt ins Blaue hat jedoch nicht der DAV organisiert sondern unsere Ortsgruppe.
Es kommt also immer darauf an was wir draus machen.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Knispel (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



aallui schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gehoffte, dass ich auch noch eines Tages die Goldene Ehrennadel für fünfizigjährige Vereinsmitgliedschaft bekomme.
> Nun sind es leider nur 32 Jahre geworden.
> Meinen kleinen grünen Ausweis mit Spendenmarken werde ich trotzdem immer in Ehren halten.
> 
> Da gehst Du nun hin, armer DAV.


 
Denn must du wohl oder übel mit VDSF-Orden und Ehrenzeichen vorlieb nehnmen ! Laut Rechenschaftsbericht haben die das Zeug ja wohl noch Kistenweise. Das muss doch noch unter die Leute gebracht werden bevor es den Verband nur noch mit geänderten Namen gibt ....


----------



## paling (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


>



Danke DAV für die schönen und unkompliezierten Jahre des Angelns,das ist seit der Wiedervereinigung ja vorbei und war auch ein Grund nach Holland zu gehen.Es ist so einfach Menschen diesen schönen Sport ausüben zu lassen,aber dafür müsste man sich ja am kleinen Holland orientieren,das geht ja nicht,vor allem würden eine Menge wichtiger Arbeitsstellen!? wegfallen.Petri Heil|abgelehn|gutenach


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Als beuteostwessi kann ich nur sagen totgesagte leben länger!!!!und als anhaltiner...nix da mit den w-angelverbietern....ruh dich erst mal aus und komme dann erstärkt zurück....:c:c:c


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

René ich war mal so frei: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de


----------



## hans albers (4. April 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

upss.. lange nicht mehr reingeschaut ins forum,
und dann sowas...

naja ,....war leider abzusehen

RIP


----------

